# Windows errors



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I received a call today from some folks with strong east Asian accents claiming the be the Windows official maintenance group who showed me the error rate on my computer and warned me that I was under attack by hackers. They alleged that I was astronomically endangered and assured me that they would fix the problem but that my Windows service contract had expired and that I must renew it at a price that started at $192 for a short term renewal( getting to this point took me abut 1 1/2 hours and several levels of supervisors). now I have recently fallen off of the turnip truck, but I didn't bite on this one. 
How can you tell if such warnings are legit?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Let your intelligence be your guide, just as you did on this one. Although, why on earth did you stay on the phone THAT long? I would have hung up within 30 seconds. If is doesn't "smell" right, it is rotten or on its way to being that.


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

Totally bogus call. They do not have your best interests in mind. If you notice something wrong then you can research solutions and get the right help if need be. They are scammers.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What I would be wondering is how in the world did they get my number and why are they calling me? I think I would be most worried about how they got my phone number.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

OK Mechman, I got one of these calls a few weeks ago and I also spent a lot of time on the phone with them appx 2.5 hours. It is not legit as Microsoft is never going to call any users on the phone for any reason. I am an IT pro and have been since the time of MS-DOS and Windows 3.11. The main reason I kept them on the phone for so long is I wanted my wife to start recording the conversation for the Fraud dept. after which I submitted the recording to the powers that be. This was after I told them I use Linux and hung up. They get your number from call lists they buy or from internet based phone listings. The numbers they call are random. The do not call list only stops solicitors (and not very well) from selling you stuff. Bottom line is it's a scam or fraud or con game just like white van speakers. I hope this clears up a few of your questions.
What Microsoft has to say about it. http://www.microsoft.com/security/online-privacy/avoid-phone-scams.aspx


----------

